# Director Larry Johnson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Director*

*Larry Johnson*

Fifth Judicial District Drug Task Force, Arkansas

End of Watch: Tuesday, March 26, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 3/26/2013
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Director Larry Johnson suffered a fatal heart attack while involved in a foot pursuit with a parolee in Clarksville, Arkansas.

Director Johnson, along with other officers, had gone to the man's home to conduct a home visit. The subject fled on foot upon the officers' arrival. The subject was taken into custody and charged with fleeing from police.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Fifth Judicial District Drug Task Force
100 West Main, Fourth Floor
Russellville, AR 72802

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21765-director-larry-johnson#ixzz2OjW6jPzD


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

R.I.P. Director Johnson


----------

